# training



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

What tips do you have for training mice ? Apart from the usual offering treats and regular handling , I find my little female seems to forget who I am if I dont bring her out to play regularly. Also, any tips to stop them poo-ing on you all the time !!! I'm sure mine saves it up till I bring her out on my hand ! :lol:


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

if they're nervous they poo more, leave your hand in the cage for hours whilst watching tv and don't move :lol:


----------

